
Economists puzzled about why incomes not rising, but workers have a good hunch - Futurebot
http://www.businessinsider.com/slow-wage-growth-from-demographics-and-employers-2017-5
======
mattbgates
They are puzzled, eh? They ought to be studying politics and not the economy
in order to understand "why".

~~~
averagewoll
I don't think they are puzzled, it's Adam Smiths theory in practice.

